

I accidentally the entire heap: debugging Haskell programs with space leaks - settrans
https://www.bitba.se/i-accidentally-the-entire-heap/

======
somewhatn00b
Interesting slides. I wonder what the performance implications of using Pipes
would have been.

------
jrokisky
I learned a lot from your talk. Thanks again!

~~~
settrans
Glad you enjoyed it! See you at the next meetup.

